# Blackwater Bass Massacre



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Well Spring Break finally got here for me but we have had so much rain all the rivesr have been muddy and high so I have not been able to go for any flounder or reds. So I decided to spend my spring break up at Blackwater helping my dad spawn a few striped bass and help out around his work. In the meantime when I couldn't help him I went fishing in some backwater areas around Blackwater. I was able to get in about 14 hours of fishingbetween free time and lunch breaksand managed to catch 23 bass and 17 jack fish. The bass averaged about 2 lbs and the jackfish were all about 15 to 18" with three of them being 20" +. All fish were caught 6lb test with a 15lb shocker leader on either black culprit worm, watermelon/red flash culprit worm, silver zara puppy, white, arkansas shiner, or baby bass colored zoom fluke, and my favorite white zoom horny toad. Took a bunch of picsso enjoy = ]










heres one of the nicer jack fish










this one was the biggest at 23 1/4"
































































Not much size but still fun on light tackle, topwater, and spot fishing. Ya can't beat watching a bass or pickerel blow up on a top water frog. Oh and be careful the cottonmouths are out!


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

cool sound like you had a great time awsome post man great pics


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

AWESOME REPORT!! thats what a report should be like every time! congrats on the good fishin and next time you need a fishin partner give me a shout. id love to get into some of them jacks


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

great report with some SUPER pics. Good job:bowdown


----------



## Croaker Chris (Feb 22, 2009)

Awesome Report Snakeman !! :bowdown


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks guys, I am hoping in a few weeks when I get out for school and the rivers finally clear up ill have a few more reports to share.


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks for posting a great report.....and great pic's.



:letsdrink


----------

